# 45p Modern Iwagumi



## Sid.scapes (19 Jul 2021)

Should have done this long time ago but well, better late than never.


----------



## Sid.scapes (19 Jul 2021)

Setup:
Oase Filtosmart Thermo 100
CO2Art Pro SE Regulator on Fire Extinguisher
Chihiros WRGB2 45 CM
Greenaqua Premium Cabinet
ADA 45p Tank

Substate : Tropica Aquarium Soil

Hardscape : Arka Aquatics Seiryu stone


----------



## erwin123 (20 Jul 2021)

there's something wrong with the photo, all I can see is a 6.7 megabyte photo of the ADA logo, which is possibly the least interesting part of the tank.


----------



## Karmicnull (20 Jul 2021)

erwin123 said:


> there's something wrong with the photo,


I'd assumed it was just deliberately arty!


----------



## Sid.scapes (20 Jul 2021)

> there's something wrong with the photo, all I can see is a 6.7 megabyte photo of the ADA logo, which is possibly the least interesting part of the tank.


I will update more photos soon. Sorry, I am new to maintaining journals!


----------



## Ullalaaqua (21 Jul 2021)

Hei Sid! So excited to follow up this project ✨ Are you planning on doing darkstart with this or going straight to planting?


----------



## Courtneybst (21 Jul 2021)

I like the first picture @Siddy ! It's playful and intriguing and I'm sure there's a great scape to come.


----------



## CooKieS (22 Jul 2021)

erwin123 said:


> there's something wrong with the photo, all I can see is a 6.7 megabyte photo of the ADA logo, which is possibly the least interesting part of the tank.



This is called an teaser, and it's a nice one. 

Always loved Iwagumi style...can't wait to see more now @Siddy


----------



## Deano3 (22 Jul 2021)

yes he is just playing with us, as said love iwagumi so look forward to updates 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.scapes (22 Jul 2021)

Ullalaaqua said:


> Hei Sid! So excited to follow up this project ✨ Are you planning on doing darkstart with this or going straight to planting?


Initially, I was planning to do a boosted dark start but the plants are on their way already so I will have to skip it this time.


----------



## Sid.scapes (22 Jul 2021)

CooKieS said:


> This is called an teaser, and it's a nice one.
> 
> Always loved Iwagumi style...can't wait to see more now @Siddy


Thank you, T!


----------



## Sid.scapes (22 Jul 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> I like the first picture @Siddy ! It's playful and intriguing and I'm sure there's a great scape to come.


Thank you, Courtney!


----------



## Sid.scapes (23 Jul 2021)

First impressions.
I was initially going for a dutch scape but then decided to add these stones out of whim. This feels quite underwhelming at the moment but I think with the plants that I have in mind, it could really work.
I am exploring the-other ideas as well but in meanwhile, this can serve as a good backup.


----------



## shangman (23 Jul 2021)

I think it looks very nice like this, simple but bold!

What other ideas are you exploring?


----------



## Sid.scapes (29 Jul 2021)

shangman said:


> I think it looks very nice like this, simple but bold!
> 
> What other ideas are you exploring?


Thank you! The reasoning behind this scape was to have maximum space for plants but I have now decided to go with a little bolder hardscape. I will share it soon.


----------



## Sid.scapes (30 Jul 2021)

composition-wise, there are obvious flaws here since there are virtually no elements to add a tension and there are awkward gaps but I left it that way so there is more room for plants. If the plants don't fill it in well, I will tweak it a bit. I will also try to reduce the substrate at the front since it looks bit thick at the moment. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jul 2021)

I think it has tension. The angle of the big stone creates a lot through dominance and shadow. Overall it's a nice composition.


----------



## Garuf (30 Jul 2021)

Nice looking scape, the plants will make or break it. 

Where did you get the rock work?


----------



## Sid.scapes (30 Jul 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> I think it has tension. The angle of the big stone creates a lot through dominance and shadow. Overall it's a nice composition.


Thank you, Tim!


----------



## Sid.scapes (30 Jul 2021)

Garuf said:


> Nice looking scape, the plants will make or break it.
> 
> Where did you get the rock work?


Thank you! Ideally I should have stayed hair grass alone but I want to experiment so I am going with rotalas(H'RA, Rotundifolia, Green and may be macrandra) in the background and hair-grass up front. How would you plant it?
The rocks are from Aquarium Gardens.


----------



## Garuf (30 Jul 2021)

Hair grass mixed with hc and m hirsuta, c helfri behind the rock supported by blyxa or j repens.


----------



## Sid.scapes (2 Aug 2021)

Plants are in!

Tropica 1-2 Grow Rotala rotundifolia 'H'ra'- 2 pots
Tropica 1-2 Grow Rotala macrandra - 1 pot
Tropica 1-2 Grow Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini'- 9 pots
Tropica Rotala rotundifolia - 1 pot

I am trying to keep the plant sps. as minimum as possible. I might add Rotala green at some point if I think it will fit well. 

I am little skeptical of adding stem plants in Iwagumi setup but I wanted to at least try and see if it can do this scape some justice. If not, I will probably replace it with tall hair grass like Montvidnesis or probably Parvula


----------



## Wookii (4 Aug 2021)

Siddy said:


> Plants are in!
> 
> Tropica 1-2 Grow Rotala rotundifolia 'H'ra'- 2 pots
> Tropica 1-2 Grow Rotala macrandra - 1 pot
> ...



I'm not normally a fan of Iwagumi's, but that main overpowering rock add's real tension and interest to the scape. Nice work!


----------



## Sid.scapes (4 Aug 2021)

Scape is progressing slowly but surely. I am thinking of making a few changes.
I was planning to keep neocaridinas in the scape so I have been using SaltyShrimps Gh/Kh+. I am planning to switch to SaltyShrimps GH+ instead. I think the plants should love more acidic conditions anyway. Do you guys have any tips on keeping

caridinas in the high tech tank?


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Nov 2021)

Updates?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (11 Nov 2021)

Siddy said:


> Scape is progressing slowly but surely. I am thinking of making a few changes.
> I was planning to keep neocaridinas in the scape so I have been using SaltyShrimps Gh/Kh+. I am planning to switch to SaltyShrimps GH+ instead. I think the plants should love more acidic conditions anyway. Do you guys have any tips on keeping
> 
> caridinas in the high tech tank?View attachment 172700



Never knew you were on here Siddhart 👋🏼 

Nice Iwagumi, that main stone is a gem 😎


----------



## Sid.scapes (13 Dec 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Never knew you were on here Siddhart 👋🏼
> 
> Nice Iwagumi, that main stone is a gem 😎


Haha! Thanks mate. 😊


----------



## Sid.scapes (13 Dec 2021)




----------



## Sid.scapes (13 Dec 2021)

Current state


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Dec 2021)

Lovely...very well executed. Like the tension created by the juxtaposition of the Oyaishi stone with the others. Really nice use of negative space and planting too.


----------



## Sid.scapes (13 Dec 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Lovely...very well executed. Like the tension created by the juxtaposition of the Oyaishi stone with the others. Really nice use of negative space and planting too.


Thank you, Tim! 
I am happy how this scape growing but my only complain is the background Eleocharis Acicularis and Parvula. They don't seem to be tall enough. I will probably replace them with Eriocaulon Feather Duster.


----------



## J-Bonham (15 Dec 2021)

Siddy said:


> View attachment 178413
> Current state


That is stunning! Great rockwork


----------



## Wolf6 (15 Dec 2021)

Looks nice! Are you going to add more embers or is this temporary? Keeping 2 in a tank with no cover seems a bit sad for them.


----------



## Sid.scapes (15 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Looks nice! Are you going to add more embers or is this temporary? Keeping 2 in a tank with no cover seems a bit sad for them.


I completely agree. They were never supposed to be in this tank since this was shrimp only setup but I had no other tanks. I am starting a new 60p so I will add about 10 more of these and shift them there once cycled.


----------



## aaron.c (21 Jan 2022)

How are you getting on with the filter @Siddy?


----------



## Sid.scapes (26 Jan 2022)

aaron.c said:


> How are you getting on with the filter @Siddy?


I was less than thrilled to have Filtosmart instead of Bio Master on this scape but I haven't had any bad experience so far. In fact, I have not cleaned it since it was set up back in August and it's still working wonderfully.  My only complaint is that it could use better out of the box filter media.


----------



## sflaqua34 (26 Jan 2022)

Just found this thread @Siddy, I see your scapes on ig all the time


----------



## Sid.scapes (27 Jan 2022)

sflaqua34 said:


> Just found this thread @Siddy, I see your scapes on ig all the time


Is it so? My engagement seems quite bad these days so good to know that IG is still showing my posts


----------



## aaron.c (28 Jan 2022)

Siddy said:


> I was less than thrilled to have Filtosmart instead of Bio Master on this scape but I haven't had any bad experience so far. In fact, I have not cleaned it since it was set up back in August and it's still working wonderfully.  My only complaint is that it could use better out of the box filter media.


Thanks. Every part of me says get a Biomaster, but guessing it is far too big.
Good to hear the Filtosmart is working for you


----------



## Garuf (13 Feb 2022)

Did this scape come down? I’m curious how it looks lately.


----------



## Sid.scapes (14 Feb 2022)

Garuf said:


> Did this scape come down? I’m curious how it looks lately.


Sure thing, mate. I just came back from a rather long vacation so haven't had a chance to take photos but I will post something soon.


----------



## Sid.scapes (10 Apr 2022)




----------



## Sid.scapes (10 Apr 2022)

Quick update on 45p. - Overgrown with dirty pipes but still as healthy as ever. Noticed that Eleocharis was looking a bit pale so I have increased dosing to 1 ml APT complete thrice a week. Shrimps are doing great as well. 

This scape is relatively on auto-pilot and needs very little input but I did notice some BGA near the substrate two weeks back (spot the yellow patch of dead Eleocharis due to 6% H2O2 exposure). After fiddling around with H2O2 and not getting good results, I used  half a dose of Ultralife Blue Green slime remover and that seems to have eradicated the BGA for now. 

I will keep an eye on the scape for a while since it gets too much direct sunlight in summer and there are no ways to reduce it, other than keeping curtains off all the time which missus doesn't approve of.


----------



## Sid.scapes (13 Apr 2022)




----------



## Sid.scapes (13 Apr 2022)

Shrimp colony in 45p and riccardia slowly taking over the Eleocharis carpet


----------



## seedoubleyou (13 Apr 2022)

Incredible colony !!


----------



## Courtneybst (13 Apr 2022)

I love that you've got a pure white one as well!


----------



## Sid.scapes (17 May 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.scapes (17 May 2022)

Riccardia continue to dominate the carpet and it looks like the Eleocharis is slowly giving away. At least at the back. 

I’ve decided to not intervene. I’ll let this scape do it’s thing and see how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.scapes (17 May 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

